# fibrmyaga



## Guest (Nov 14, 1999)

Help I am a 47 year old nurse who was acitve till I shattered my hip 2 yeears ago. Now I have sytemic pain with no name and the Dr. don't know how to treat it. I have such pain in my muscles and nausea. what can i do


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome practice, I am 47 yrs. old and was in nursing (LPN) for 20yrs, up until a few years ago when I my IBS started acting up after being on Amoxicillin for adult oncet acne. I have had IBS for over 20yrs and Fibromyalgia for over 10yrs. I used to work on a cardiac- lung stepdown as well as helping out in ICU; and floated to about every other area except of course ER and OR. The last two years I worked the night shift on a psych. unit. Do you want to share more about your accident? Trauma is often a trigger for FMS they say, although I think mine was more like from continuous physical stress for a long period of time. As you know, nursing can be physically taxing. My next job will be a sit-down job! I am trying to learn more about computers now. Do you have trouble sleeping at night? What medications are you on? Do you do any stretching exercises? Did the doc name it as fibro then, or not? Was he/she a rheumatologist?------------------


----------

